# Burnt a mosfet close to AGP slot, What now?



## sodacy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi guys. I guess power was not down completely when I tried to pull the card out of its slot (agp vga) I saw some sort of smoke on a mosfet on my p4p800-x. I did reset my pc and it worked  what now? Do you think this will lead to a future problem or I will be just ok without that mosfet? Also there is one more of that mosfet close to the burnt one.







 Code on it : APM2054N and some more that I cannot read. Do you think I should replace it with a new one?


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 23, 2006)

rma it.... just say it came like that... if it is a new mobo....


chris


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 23, 2006)

aximbigfan said:


> rma it.... just say it came like that... if it is a new mobo....
> 
> 
> chris



Yeah, shove it back on the manufacturer even if it's not their fault... that's great isn't it. Then when everyone does that the prices will go up.

Try and research into what it does before you worry, if nothing goes wrong in the next couple of weeks it probably doesn't matter much but I'd try testing the stability with Prime95.


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 23, 2006)

Most likley will have an affect on the vid card.  Also, it probably damaged another component involved in the same tracepath.  Chances are you will need a new Mobo.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 25, 2006)

Doesnt matter, thats just for voltage protection.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

aximbigfan said:


> rma it.... just say it came like that... if it is a new mobo....
> 
> 
> chris



Illegal RMA'ing is not tolerated. Don't advocate it, don't post that crap here.



tkpenalty said:


> Doesnt matter, thats just for voltage protection.



Mosfets don't protect voltage, they regulate voltage....


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Illegal RMA'ing is not tolerated. Don't advocate it, don't post that crap here.


AMEN to that none of this BS RMA crap if you broke you fix it if you dont have the money sell it on EBAY


----------



## Aevum (Nov 25, 2006)

replacing components like capacitors and mosfats once they bust is a problem, because they rearly die alone, its very probable that other components on the board are affected, so if you replace it, and the board works, expect further problems down the road, 

you might want to consider a replacment board, theres still 478 boards around,


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 25, 2006)

the reason why i said that was that i doubt that a burnt mosfet could be caused by keeping the system plugged in while you worked on it. i have doen quite a bit of work on my pcs while they were plugged i nwith no problems. if a mosfet burned then chances are that it was the borads fault which means it was defective. i should have said this in my orig post.


chris


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

aximbigfan said:


> the reason why i said that was that i doubt that a burnt mosfet could be caused by keeping the system plugged in while you worked on it. i have doen quite a bit of work on my pcs while they were plugged i nwith no problems. if a mosfet burned then chances are that it was the borads fault which means it was defective. i should have said this in my orig post.
> 
> 
> chris




If he was pulling an AGP card out of the slot, its very likely he would kill something. All of the pins have a voltage of some sort floating around, and with pins like an AGP slot so close together, its not hard to connect them and cause a short...

Replacing it may be possible, but you will probably have to add an extra heatsink to it because you wont be able to resolder it to the mobo itself.

That, and yo'll have to find the right part. perhaps find someone that has that mobo and can take a macro shot of the fet and we could prolly find it somewhere online for ya..

www.mouser.com rocks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2006)

personally i always turn off the pc on the psu switch if i'm taking any cards out.

with a small enough iron,it mite be possible to replace it if you can find one.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> personally i always turn off the pc on the psu switch if i'm taking any cards out.
> 
> with a small enough iron,it mite be possible to replace it if you can find one.



Which is the #1 rule of PC maintenence...  

Hopefully the mosfet isnt under the AGP slot, so he could have it standing up... soldering back to the mobo is definatly out of the question  

Good luck


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 25, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> personally i always turn off the pc on the psu switch if i'm taking any cards out.
> 
> with a small enough iron,it mite be possible to replace it if you can find one.



Same as. At minimum I turn of the PSU switch, 99% of the time I unplug the power cable. It really isn't so difficult and could save you a lot of hassle.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2006)

the only reason i leave the cable in is so it is still earthed through the lead.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 25, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> the only reason i leave the cable in is so it is still earthed through the lead.



Which is useful, assuming your plug is.... grounded....  

However, its necessary to press the power button AFTER unplugging the PSU from the wall------ they often hold a charge after its off, and could still supply power!

Not uncommon to see a fan do half a rotation doing this.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 25, 2006)

Metal oxide Field effect Transistors are usely used for there ablity to turn on and off at such a high rate of speed it runs cooler than a normal transistor its a current regulating (high/low amps) device. chances are it is part of the agp bus and I don't think it was long for this world ie it was weak to begain with RMA that puppy if I have to pay 20 cents more on my next board I dont care 

p.s I have seen capacitors blow and I have seen things melt but I have never seen a vr a mosfet a transistor blow it has to be bad


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 26, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> If he was pulling an AGP card out of the slot, its very likely he would kill something. All of the pins have a voltage of some sort floating around, and with pins like an AGP slot so close together, its not hard to connect them and cause a short...
> 
> Replacing it may be possible, but you will probably have to add an extra heatsink to it because you wont be able to resolder it to the mobo itself.
> 
> ...



ah, i see what you mean. i hadnt thought of a short.


chris


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 26, 2006)

strick94u said:


> chances are it is part of the agp bus and I don't think it was long for this world ie it was weak to begain with RMA that puppy if I have to pay 20 cents more on my next board I dont care




This isnt from overheating. Its from a short. He pulled the card out while it was on. This is not a matter of faulty components, it was pure user error. Read the post please, and Don't suggest illegal RMA's. :shadedshu


----------



## strick94u (Nov 26, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> This isnt from overheating. Its from a short. He pulled the card out while it was on. This is not a matter of faulty components, it was pure user error. Read the post please, and Don't suggest illegal RMA's. :shadedshu



What you cant read? I explaned what a mosfet does and stated a fact that it was more than likely a weak mosfet so rma. what are you the RMA police? come bust me Ill win in court. I teach electronics I think I am in my element on this one.Besides don't you think the mother board makers know how to check their RMA's


----------



## strick94u (Nov 26, 2006)

cdawall said:


> AMEN to that none of this BS RMA crap if you broke you fix it if you dont have the money sell it on EBAY



Yes rip off some unsuspecting slob on Ebay thats Good advice


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 26, 2006)

strick94u said:


> What you cant read? I explaned what a mosfet does and stated a fact that it was more than likely a weak mosfet so rma. what are you the RMA police? come bust me Ill win in court. I teach electronics I think I am in my element on this one.Besides don't you think the mother board makers know how to check their RMA's



easy there strick, i dont think that dippy knows what he is talkign about....

chris


----------



## strick94u (Nov 26, 2006)

aximbigfan said:


> easy there strick, i dont think that dippy knows what he is talkign about....
> 
> chris


Was just getting a chuckle thinking about how many overclockers on here RMA after melting stuff and this guy is on here saying stop the madness of RMA abuse


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 26, 2006)

strick94u said:


> Was just getting a chuckle thinking about how many overclockers on here RMA after melting stuff and this guy is on here saying stop the madness of RMA abuse



Well no one agree with it when people do that either. Most of the time you won't damage your PC overclocking it anyway unless you are stupid with the voltage.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 26, 2006)

apart from that, you probably rushed to pull the card out after switching off the computer...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 26, 2006)

strick94u said:


> What you cant read? I explaned what a mosfet does and stated a fact that it was more than likely a weak mosfet so rma. what are you the RMA police? come bust me Ill win in court. I teach electronics I think I am in my element on this one.Besides don't you think the mother board makers know how to check their RMA's



What can't you read? As for RMA's, thats Illegal if it was his fault, and you would most definatly not win. Most manufacturers don't fight things, because they have no way of proving user error like this.



sodacy said:


> Hi guys.* I guess power was not down completely when I tried to pull the card out of its slot (agp vga) I saw some sort of smoke on a mosfet on my p4p800-x.*



It smokes after he "thought it was off"

You can't overheat a mosfet when the computer isn't recieving power, genuis. RTFP!


----------



## b1lk1 (Nov 26, 2006)

The Morals police have spoken.  Although I must say, openly talking about RMAing parts when you are a moron and killed it through your own stupidity is not a good idea.  Basic rule about working inside your PC, make sure the power is off and press the power on switch after you flip off the switch on your PSU.


----------



## sodacy (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow.. Just calm down guys. I will no way RMA that mobo. If its defected its by my fault technically, thou I believe the power was off. Anyway everything works fine with the new gfx card which is a leadtek a7600gt, even 3dmark06 scores are satisfactory. No overheating, no spikes, no errors, no artifacts.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 27, 2006)

sodacy said:


> Wow.. Just calm down guys. I will no way RMA that mobo. If its defected its by my fault technically, thou I believe the power was off. Anyway everything works fine with the new gfx card which is a leadtek a7600gt, even 3dmark06 scores are satisfactory. No overheating, no spikes, no errors, no artifacts.



You probley saw smoke from the ground disconecting from the AGP slot not the mosfet. Next time power down and unplug wait 2 or 3 minutes. I have only RMA'ed 1 mother board for a non boot problem


----------



## strick94u (Nov 27, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> What can't you read? As for RMA's, thats Illegal if it was his fault, and you would most definatly not win. Most manufacturers don't fight things, because they have no way of proving user error like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re read what you just said if the manufactures don't fight these things than how is it illegal? 
After all if they can't prove it than that means they don't care or they don’t fight it so the person will buy from them again. Silicone is cheap I would never RMA because of my fault but a Mosfet is not going to just blow because it still had residual voltage it would have to be very weak. So if it did blow a mosfet which obviously it did not, RMA would be legit I will say it again I can prove my point clearly with facts. Are you a Lawyer for a particular manufacturer?


----------



## infrared (Nov 27, 2006)

This is getting way out of hand.

Thread locked.


----------

